# HYDRAULIC PROBLEM ON FOTON TRACTOR



## Ken Negus (Mar 30, 2018)

I have no front end loader or three point linkage on my foton tractor. Have power steering. I have replaced priority valve and serviced hand controls and pump. Still not working. Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Ken, welcome to the tractor forum.

You don't mention which model Foton you have. I think your tractor has PS pump, a steering motor, and PS cylinder. Are you getting fluid to the steering motor? To the steering cylinder? You may have air in the system?


----------

